# New MOT rules



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry if this has already been discussed and I've missed it.
My friend mentioned the other day that the MOT rules are changing in 2012 and will become stricter with more items being tested (e.g. ESP).


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

There are to be some changes to the MOT test from 1st January 2012 which are being introduced in response to European Commission Directive 2010/48/EU of the 5th July 2010 and which will effect those with aftermarket HID headlights and remapped ECUs:

4.1.4 Compliance with requirements:
(a) Lamp, emitted colour, position or intensity not in accordance with the requirements 
(b) Products on lens or light source which obviously reduce light intensity or change emitted colour 
(c) Light source and lamp not compatible

4.1.5. Levelling devices (where mandatory):
(a) Device not operating.
(b) Manual device cannot be operated from driver's seat.

4.1.6 Headlamp cleaning device (where mandatory):
Device not operating.

For anyone with a remap, section 6.1.9 may be relevant.

6.1.9 Engine performance:
(a) Control unit illegal modified.
(b) Illegal engine modification.

(by 'illegal', it is assumed that they mean changed/programmed differently from OEM specifications)

There will also be a new check on the general condition of the wiring:

4.11. Electrical wiring
(a) Wiring insecure or not adequately secured.
(b) Wiring deteriorated.
(c) Damaged or deteriorated insulation

and on the function of airbag and seat belt pre-tensioner systems:

7.1.4. Safety belt Pre-tensioners: 
Pre-tensioner obviously missing or not suitable with the vehicle.

7.1.5. Airbag: 
(a) Airbags obviously missing or not suitable with the vehicle.
(b) Airbag obviously non-operative.

7.1.6. SRS Systems: 
SRS MIL indicates any kind of failure of the system.

Some of the above won't be popular with some around here I know, but VOSA have confirmed that the necessary changes to the MOT test schedule will be introduced and from 1st January 2012 vehicles that fall foul of the new requirements will fail the test.

I think the biggest change is that they will now be able to detect re-maps and car will fail the MOT if this is the case.

I assume that this has been brought in because a lot of people who re-map their cars don't inform their insurance company
http://www.avforums.com/forums/motoring/1355045-changes-mot-test-jan-2012-a.html


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

With all this harmonisation going on I wonder if the UK will come in line with the rest of Europe and have the first MOT at 4 years and every two years after that? The Government are considering it but are under severe pressure from those in the trade with threats of safety, dangerous vehicles on the road etc. Money of course has nothing to do with it.

It appears we are travelling further down the road of requiring an ever increasing amount of things to be checked which are not strictly safety related which was the original purpose of the test.

Whatever happens you can be sure the cost of the test will increase.
Point 7 of Mavis's post is particularly interseting as in the States the authorities check whether the MIL [ Malfunction Indicator Light ] is on. A whole industry has sprung up trying to decipher the fault codes and what particular item of the engine emmissions system is causing it. Thousands of $ are being spent where in many cases there is no actual fault with the vehicle but the sensors and software are prone to wandering about from their pre set limits.

Seems a good time to get an older car which has a primitive emmissions system and keep it running as long as possible.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,

Is it possible to detect a remap? I can see boxs are detectable but they would be removed before the MOT. Not sure how this will happen in real time. This could really spook the herd :lol: :lol: 

Graham


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

With ref to the remaps:

I dowt very much that they can check for engine re-maps as even the dealers with proper diagnostic equipment dont notice it ..unless they check the fuel changes made....abd they cant argue the power boost is dangerous to Motorhomes as the manufacturers all offer larger engine power versions now.
more your black box "teenage" guys with loud exhausts,blue tint lights etc and wide wheels and modified suspension.

And I also dowt the dealers [manufacturers] are willing to let vosa have access to their data base so they have a bench mark to test against.

This is really aimed at aftermarket extras fitted that have not been tested ...in Germany every vehicle extra inc towbars and wiring..you forgot that Mavis/Ray is tested to TUV specs , so all extras are fitted comply already.

I`m sure the towbar wiring is to be look into also as most new vehicle ise the "canbus" system older models are different.

But I`m sure there will be a get out clause unless everyone will be making money rectifying perfectly sound and safe Old stuff...


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

This is really VOSA catching up with the changes in new vehicle design that were not included in the current test because they are new safety features.
They are unlikely to be retrospective in relation to these new features.
Things like the wiring harness can only be for the good and are overdue. Pleased to say that our forum has been very helpful to many contemplating wiring up new equipment particularly in relation to cable sizing.
In relation to remapping I would expect the current emission test would be the main focus. Maybe tighter tolerances to the original specification, but as has been said manufacturers frequently bring in changes and obtaining model and serial number specific information will be quite a challenge.
They have a golden chance to harmonise tests to the extent that those on extended trips in the EU should be able to obtain a test certificate wherever they are but I am guessing this will not be included. After all you cannot have it both ways if you insist that a UK registered vehicle must fully comply with the UK motoring laws when in another EU country, then VOSA should offer guidance as to how this can be achieved when an MOT runs out whist in the EU. Come back to the UK is not always an option and if the EU seeks harmonisation it should be able to provide a test certificate that will enable this to happen.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is part of a long term EU plan to make MOT, servicing and repairs the domain of manufacturers franchised dealers. Independant garages would no longer exist in the form they do now.
The motor industry has previously identified that more money is made repairing and servicing old vehicles and selling parts than in the actual selling of new cars. In uncertain times, dealers could see new car sales as a loss leader for the more money-making business of annual servicing and repairs.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

This is all very interesting and thanks for the information.. Do I take it that all the tests we have in the uk are and will be the same in all member countries in 2012? Would be interesting what others with practical experience of testing in the eu think? Or is it just the uk conforming and no one else dose.....


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Re Ray C's post

Surely it was the EU that issued the directive that made it possible for us to have a vehicle serviced at an independent and still preserve the warranty? This was only a few years ago. Why would they u-turn to support main dealers to the detriment of independents?

Phil


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Phil42 said:


> Re Ray C's post
> 
> Surely it was the EU that issued the directive that made it possible for us to have a vehicle serviced at an independent and still preserve the warranty? This was only a few years ago. Why would they u-turn to support main dealers to the detriment of independents?
> 
> Phil


Why would I know what is in the head of EU Commissioners and their staff? Because something is expedient today doesn't mean it will be so in the future. The ECU check is an example of how things are developing. Do you really think that independant garages would be able to confirm that the ECU programme is that which the vehicle had when manufactured - even Franchised dealers do upgrades of it?

Some interesting reading though nothing to do with franchised only repairs etc. Page 13 is interesting as suspension bump stops frequently appears as a topic on the forum and is relavent to MH's.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/MoT - Issue 50 - May 2011.pdf


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

If things over here go as they are in many a European country we will hear plenty of shouting.

When we had our Spanish car, we did not need an ITV (mot) for the first 4 years and then every 2 years 'till it was 10 years old, then every year. Also and this may be the biggest thing, the ITV test in Spain can only be done in a government unit and never by a private garage. So no failing done just to get more work.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

rayc said:


> This is part of a long term EU plan to make MOT, servicing and repairs the domain of manufacturers franchised dealers. Independant garages would no longer exist in the form they do now.
> The motor industry has previously identified that more money is made repairing and servicing old vehicles and selling parts than in the actual selling of new cars. In uncertain times, dealers could see new car sales as a loss leader for the more money-making business of annual servicing and repairs.


New cars have been loss leaders for years now - dealers only make money out of used cars and after sales. A typical small family car (Ford Focus for example) netts a dealer about £200, after commissiions etc.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I still don't see where the evidence is that there's a long term plan EU plan to drive independents out of business. If new equipment will be needed to detect remaps, why do we assume that this will not be available to independents who can already, for example, produce a historical error messages list and update the software? I would imagine that many people, like me, use independents and so far we've never come across anything that they're unable to do.

Phil


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Phil42 said:


> I still don't see where the evidence is that there's a long term plan EU plan to drive independents out of business. If new equipment will be needed to detect remaps, why do we assume that this will not be available to independents who can already, for example, produce a historical error messages list and update the software? I would imagine that many people, like me, use independents and so far we've never come across anything that they're unable to do.
> 
> Phil


I understand that the current Block Extension runs until 2023 so no need to worry for a while.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

So can't have airbag removed/disconnected to make it safe for front seat childseat?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

You may all be interested in the following which i recently received from the EU Commissioner's office

"Dear Mr Nicholson

Thank you for your e-mail related to the subjects of registration of right hand driven vehicle in Poland and acceptance of roadworthiness tests throughout the EU.

I would like to inform you that the Commission has already started the process of investigations related to the registration of right hand driven vehicles in Poland. Such a proccess may, at its ultimative end, result in a procedure at the European Court of Justice.

Regarding the roadworthiness tests, the Commission is working on a revision of the European legislation, aiming at a more harmonised system that provides the basis for acceptance of tests performed in another Member State. This proposal will be forwarded to the European Parliament and Council as soon as it has been agreed at Commission level. The two decision making bodies (Parliament and Council) will further decide on the proposal.

I hope this information is helpful.

Yours sincerely

Walter Nissler

Walter Nissler
European Commission
Directorate General for Mobility & Transport, Road Safety Unit (C.4)
Office: DM24 2/98
B-1049 Brussels
phone +32 2 299 9157 
fax +32 2 296 5196
e-mail [email protected]"

However, I shall not be holding my breath!

Geoff


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi . European commission directive hog wash . the sooner we come out of the e.u the better its run by people who could do nothing in English politics like mr mrs Neal-kinnock & co so that says a lot for it .jud


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hang about:

A European directive made it possible for us to use independents for servicing - much cheaper and often more reliable - without invalidating our warranty.

It looks as though a European directive will make a roadworthiness test in one country valid in another - very useful for members who have had to return to UK just for MOT.

A European directive is likely to save us money by harmonsing along the lines of 4 years before first MOT and then every two years. 

Not bad for starters.

Phil


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> You may all be interested in the following which i recently received from the EU Commissioner's office
> 
> "Dear Mr Nicholson
> 
> ...


Always my hero  :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Phil42 said:


> A European directive is likely to save us money by harmonsing along the lines of 4 years before first MOT and then every two years.
> 
> Phil


The 4-2-2 is not binding on member states, it is the maximum periodic inspection {MOT} period.

There is major arm twisting going on in the UK by those with vested financial interest in keeping to the status quo of 3-1-1. There are dire warnings of additional deaths on our roads, remember the children etc etc. if the inspection period is lengthened.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

If they're looking to harmonise and we are the odd one out....... Looks promising.

Phil


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mavis

I wanted to put 'blush' image, but do not know how. Is there a tutorial for those of us who can fly aircraft but not navigate MHF?

Keep trucking Mavis.

Good Wishes, Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Mavis
> 
> I wanted to put 'blush' image, but do not know how. Is there a tutorial for those of us who can fly aircraft but not navigate MHF?
> 
> ...


When you are typing an answer the Emotions are on the left hand side 
arent your showing   :lol: :wink: :roll:  8O


----------

